# Flax seeds



## Tikmio

Are those a good seed for mice? I know they're healthy for people, but what about mice? If they're okay than what percentage of the diet should it make up?


----------



## Tikmio

Anyone?


----------



## Serena

Since they are quite fatty only a small percentage of the food should be flax seeds. But they are nutritionally valuable. they contain unsaturated fatty acids, and they are good for digestion (when consumed with enough water, they contain molecules in the outer layers, that swell up when in contact with water). I see no reason why you couldn't give them to mice in small amounts.


----------



## Fraction

Flax seed/linseed is REALLY good for rats, so when it came to making my mix for my mice I tried to incorporate some into it. I'd say there's probably 1 parts linseed to, like, 10 parts everything else.

The only thing is that my mice aren't that fond of it. They'll eat it, but that's often all that's left when I clean the bowls each day.


----------



## moustress

I use safflower seeds for healthy fat content; on nights when they don't get kibble the safflower is the first thing they eat. I just ordered a fifty pound bag from homedepot.com; I was amazed at the price, almost 50% off the regular price and free shipping! It end up costing about $1.05 a pound, which is great!


----------



## Tikmio

Cool! I have one buck who is very fat, so I think I might have to make a special mix for him without, sunflower seeds, and flax seeds, etc. But cool, I'll add a small amount.

Fraction- My mice leave the millet at the bottom of the bowl, then pee on it and it's so annoying sometimes.


----------

